# Need some advice with knots



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

When it comes to tying knots, I don't actually know much. I'm looking for a type of know that will make a loop around something and have the excess coming off fairly central. This picture shows what I mean, with the red being the string.







I want to learn a knot for tying bow strings, so if anyone could help, I'd be grateful.

PandaMan


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

If you mean...forming a loop in the end of the bow string...

http://www.realknots.com/knots/sloops.htm

About half way down the page. It is called "The Bowstring Knot".


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks, bbshooter, that's just the one I need.








This site has better instructions though (just in case anyone else wants to learn this knot)
http://www.faqs.org/sports-knots/Search-Rescue/Bowstring-Knot.html


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm an expert when it comes to coarse fishing knots, but that's about it I'm afraid!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Go to a good book store.They have books on knots,or can get you one.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Go to a good book store.They have books on knots,or can get you one.


Books are always a good resource, but for knots I've found the most useful information on the internet. Especially for the more complex knots animated diagrams can be a lot easier to follow than the static ones you will find in a book.


----------



## Lost Marble (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a pretty good reference for common, useful knots:

http://www.layhands.com/Knots/Knots_KnotsIndex.htm


----------



## Okie2 (Jan 28, 2011)

A "bowstring knot" usually is a flemish twist....not really a knot so much as a way to twist strands of "line" into a string with loops on either end....google for how to tie flemish twist bowstring.....uses a jig...easy once learn how. Scott



PandaMan said:


> When it comes to tying knots, I don't actually know much. I'm looking for a type of know that will make a loop around something and have the excess coming off fairly central. This picture shows what I mean, with the red being the string.
> View attachment 5811
> 
> I want to learn a knot for tying bow strings, so if anyone could help, I'd be grateful.
> ...


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

An old bow knot is a timber hitch.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

There is also....The Longbow Knot.

View attachment 5860


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Though not a bow knot, this guy is probably the best on youtube, I've learnt lots from him and would recommend his channel to anyone interested.


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

PandaMan said:


> thanks, bbshooter, that's just the one I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the middle picture right? I tried it twice and ended up with a loose end that just pulled through the knot losing the loop.

I found my problem. If the loops don't stack as shown it resolves into a simple overhand knot with end poked through making a loop.


----------

